# List of Paying Companies?



## adashak (Feb 2, 2017)

Just wondering if there's a list of companies that we could contribute to and help each other know who DOES pay? It's exhausting reading every post. I've never been paid... it'd be nice to one day.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

adashak said:


> Just wondering if there's a list of companies that we could contribute to and help each other know who DOES pay? It's exhausting reading every post. I've never been paid... it'd be nice to one day.


If you are exhausted from reading about all those who didn't get paid, imagine how exhausted they are? Why would you want to work in an industry where everyone is getting ripped off? 

These shortcut threads are worse than the "I signed up with a company and they didn't pay threads"


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

adashak said:


> Just wondering if there's a list of companies that we could contribute to and help each other know who DOES pay? It's exhausting reading every post. I've never been paid... it'd be nice to one day.


For the full list of companies in preservation that pay on time and the full amount you are entitled to see below.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

A list like that would be nearly impossible to put together. One person may have the opinion that X company always pays, while another person will say that X company doesn't pay, but this other person didn't follow the work order guidelines/contract, hence why they weren't paid.

When I worked in the business, I rarely, if ever, had non-payment issues if I did everything right.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> A list like that would be nearly impossible to put together. One person may have the opinion that X company always pays, while another person will say that X company doesn't pay, but this other person didn't follow the work order guidelines/contract, hence why they weren't paid.
> 
> When I worked in the business, I rarely, if ever, had non-payment issues if I did everything right.


I am starting to question if this is really an Aaron Mckeehan or if somebody really doesn't like this guy so they used his name / picture as an account name?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Such a sad story- The actual person contracted a staph infection while working in a sewage coated basement and was out of work for 6 weeks. While in the hospital he was unable to monitor his ARs and as such, his 3rd tier regionals stopped paying him. Since he couldn't pay his subs they burned his house down and quit; he subsequently went out of business. He died shortly after under suspicious circumstances (there were vice grips pinching the line to his oxygen tank). Since his death his name has also showed up frequently in voter registration rolls in Chicago. I suspect this is a troll bot from a recruiting mail box.


----------



## 559Fresno (Feb 21, 2017)

Does anyone know someone by the names Mary Burns or Mare Melton?


----------



## 559Fresno (Feb 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever worked for Pacific Assets and Preservations?


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

559Fresno said:


> Has anyone ever worked for Pacific Assets and Preservations?



I did not see them on the list of companies that pay their bills so I did not work for them


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> He died shortly after under suspicious circumstances (there were vice grips pinching the line to his oxygen tank).


I was with you until this. There is no way any PP vendor would leave a pair of vice grips behind. They just don't make that kind of money to leave expensive tools behind. I could see a paper clips, those are a common disposable PP tool, along with duct tape (off brand of course)

Nice try. :biggrin:


----------

